

Cultivating Failure: School gardens are cheating vulnerable students - philk
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/201001/school-yard-garden

======
julius_geezer
1\. You will never eliminate all the waste in a school day. Is time spent
plucking lettuce more wasted than the time spent in a lot of grade school
science classes (1960s and 1990s)?

2\. Instruction is hard work for teachers, children, parents, and
administrators. Come up with a fad that you can sell as achieving the same
results without the effort, and it will take off.

